# 2010 Posten Open



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

It is once again time for the annual Posten Open at Livingston Gun Club. Please visit the livingstongunclub.org website for a flyer and information!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Cant wait for the 26th!!!


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

More info here...

http://www.jimposten.com/postenopen2010.html

I am SO EXCITED.

JIM


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I will be there also,and looking forward to it.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

6 days!!!!



JIM


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Hopefully you talked to the weather man and made it mandatory that the weather must be dry  .


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I'll be there 4 sho.

Pork, knives and fire at the ready.

I might even get to shoot. New bow shipped out last Friday but it'll be tight to get it setup.

At least I gots an excuse


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I'll be there 4 sho.
> 
> Pork, knives and fire at the ready.
> 
> ...


 Word is your cooking is much better than your fly fishing! 
Question do they make a fly in wacky pattern? :evilsmile


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Kelly hopefully your able to get it set up in time,looking forward to seeing your new foam killer.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

So far the weather report looks real good for Saturday.

And do not plan on a chip shot type course.:evil:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

SPITFIRE said:


> Word is your cooking is much better than your fly fishing!
> Question do they make a fly in wacky pattern? :evilsmile


That wouldn't be be hard brother...as evidenced:lol:

Wacky...now there's a thought for a new fly pattern:idea:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

6hours and my 3-day weekend begins.. looking forward to seeing you guys and munch'n on KJ's cooking


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

30 minutes and my 3 day weekend begins.  Except for the Friday course prep todo list.:evilsmile

Anyone want to bet how many arrows KJ puts in the woods with the new rig?:lol:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

kingfishcam said:


> 30 minutes and my 3 day weekend begins.  Except for the Friday course prep todo list.:evilsmile
> 
> Anyone want to bet how many arrows KJ puts in the woods with the new rig?:lol:


Bow aint here.
Ben "Pasta" Fagulio's gonna rent me one of his infinite bowfishing rigs.

Can't lose an arrow with 100lb mono tied to it right?

Safe travelin' Snowy.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

1 hr to go and its wheel time


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Bow aint here.
> Ben "Pasta" Fagulio's gonna rent me one of his infinite bowfishing rigs.
> 
> Can't lose an arrow with 100lb mono tied to it right?
> ...


 NP Kelly! lil Vic says you can borrow his lil brave bow. Its set around 20#,so let me know if you want me to set it down a bit for ya :lol:.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Please do not forge to bring a pack of white tube socks to donate to the veterans!!,!

Campers, tents and rolling houses are welcome this weekend too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

kingfishcam said:


> Please do not forge to bring a pack of white tube socks to donate to the veterans!!,!
> 
> Campers, tents and rolling houses are welcome this weekend too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Rolling house... CHECK. I had fun. Thanks to all that made the shoot and festivities.

JIM


----------



## pardzi (Jun 28, 2010)

Cameron

I just wanted to compliment you and your club on a fantastic bow shoot Saturday. I was very impressed with the challenge and beauty this course presented. This was my first year at the Postopen, and it will be an annual event for myself as well as my friends and family.

Thanks Again!

PS- Where can I find the final standings for the open?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Once again awesome time and shoot.. It was great to see everyone and meet new friends.. 
Great Job Cameron..
And KELLY JOHNSON my taste buds were speechless... you the man


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

jimposten said:


> Rolling house... CHECK. I had fun. Thanks to all that made the shoot and festivities.
> 
> JIM


 Hey Jim it was great meeting you,and looking forward to next years shoot. awsome skills on the guitar too!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Thx Cameron for organizing an awsome shoot and get together. As for Kelly Johnsons cooking.......... lets just say the man has got some serious skillzzzzz!! For those that didn't make it,you missed out big time.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks to all that attended! The weather did hold out for us. A huge thanks to the sponsors that donated door prizes, and a huge thanks to KJ for cooking a feast.

Scores will be posted on the LGC site real soon. I have already sent them to the webmaster.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Last First	Gender	Division	3D score	11's
Poupard	Bridgette	Female	Woman Open	242	3

Hook	Danielle	Female	Woman Hunter	257	4
Prather	Carla	Female	Woman Hunter	163	1

Poupard	Duane	Male	Open	299	9
Ansley	AJ	Male	Open	284	7
Busby	Bill	Male	Open	0	0

Koch	Brandon	Male	Mens Bowhunter	281	7
Farrugia	Benny	Male	Mens Bowhunter	278	6
Busby	Bill	Male	Mens Bowhunter	264	4
Prather	Ben	Male	Mens Bowhunter	261	5
Prom	Brian	Male	Mens Bowhunter	259	5
Froman	Victor	Male	Mens Bowhunter	256	1
Nicholas	John	Male	Mens Bowhunter	255	3
Booy	Sean	Male	Mens Bowhunter	249	4
Valentine	Matt	Male	Mens Bowhunter	249	3
Benz	Michael	Male	Mens Bowhunter	243	1
Maitland	Jeff	Male	Mens Bowhunter	242	0
St. Charles Rod	Male Mens Bowhunter	237	0
Blom	Chad	Male	Mens Bowhunter	228	3
Posten	Jim	Male	Mens Bowhunter	221	4
Pipgras	Jason	Male	Mens Bowhunter	220	0
Posten	Jen	Male	Mens Bowhunter	206	3
Gwilt	Mike	Male	Mens Bowhunter	204	2
Posten	Marcus	Male	Mens Bowhunter	180	0
O'Neil	Chip	Male	Mens Bowhunter	173	0


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

I see you have Jenni and marc in the mens bowhunter...

And there are quite a few missing. DId you not get all the cards back?



JIM


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

WOW..I sucked.. and RUSTY had to of cheated....LOL
Wish I could have turned in that 2nd run from open stakes


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

jimposten said:


> I see you have Jenni and marc in the mens bowhunter...
> 
> And there are quite a few missing. DId you not get all the cards back?
> 
> ...


OOPs, must have copied the wrong file on Jenn and Mark. But that is all the cards I got back.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice!! I'll take that for not shooting in a tourney for 4 years.


----------

